# B&N iPad app -- Mixed up chapters



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

So.... a few months back, I purchased Scott Sigler's Contagious for my nook, as well as the first novel in the series, Infected.

This past week, I re-read Infected on my B&N iPad app, in anticipation of reading Contagious. The book was fine, formatted well, and I finished it a few days ago. Then I started reading Contagious on my iPad in the B&N app as well. The formatting was not great - no indentations at the start of the paragraph, no spaces between paragraphs - but readable.

I get through a few chapters, about 70 pages or so, and I start noticing odd things. Strange shifts in the plot, characters I hadn't heard of before. I have a bad memory for names, so I figured it was just me. Then the plot shifts got bigger, and things seemed to be occurring out of order. I thought perhaps there was a problem with the chapters being mixed up. But no, I'm sure it's just me.

Last night I get to about 120 pages, and I am just confused. So, I go and get my nook, open the book on that, and sure enough, the chapters on the iPad app are all out of order. The first few are in order, to page 50 or so, and then everything goes all out of whack. I am not happy.   I won't be using that app again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's very weird.  Do they use the same file, I wonder?  Have you provided feedback for the Nook app?  I'll have to try something that's on more than one of my devices...

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I did post it on the B&N Q&A on Apps forum. No useful responses so far.

Is it the same file? I am not certain. Particularly since the ebook has been on my nook since February, but has only been on my iPad for a few days. However, I will not remove it from my nook to test until _after_ I finish reading it.


----------

